# Touren-/Trainingspartner/-in   Nürnberg



## X-Caliber (6. Februar 2007)

Grüß Euch !

ich bin 25 J.und aus Nürnberg und möchte 2007 wieder auf dem MTB angreifen. Von 1997-2003 bin ich viel gefahren, dann ist es etwas abgerissen und ich saß letztes Jahr nur noch 800 km am Bike. Jetzt bin ich im Winter wieder regelmäßig gelaufen und suche nun nette Leute für gem. Touren am Wochenende oder im Sommer nach Feierabend ( bei mir nach 18.30) .
Im Juni plan ich auch mal wieder einen MTB Marathon mit zu fahren- evtl. im Spessart.

Ich fahr meistens im Osten von Nbg. also Tiergarten / Erlenstegen/ Moritzberg etc. und das ganze mit einem Hardtail.
Würde mich freuen wenn sich einfach ein paar nette Leute melden die Lust am biken haben und es auch nicht zu verbissen sehen. 
Tja und vielleicht gibt es sogar weibliche Wesen die sich angesprochen fühlen ?  

Grüße und ich freu mich auf Feedback
X-Caliber

gern auch gleich per Email :

[email protected] 

-----
Scream if you wanna go faster !


----------



## schlupp (6. Februar 2007)

Schau mal unter zabotrails.de ;-)


So long
Schlupp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Caliber (6. Februar 2007)

Respekt- eine wirklich gelungene Seite.
 
Weiter so !

X-Caliber


----------



## Beerchen (7. Februar 2007)

Hi X-Caliber,
schau mal hier ...
[Heimspiel] - Local Touren Thread
da hab ich bisher nur nette Leute kennengelernt.

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## orchknurz (7. Februar 2007)

X-Caliber schrieb:


> Grüß Euch !
> 
> ich bin 25 J.und aus Nürnberg und möchte 2007 wieder auf dem MTB angreifen. Von 1997-2003 bin ich viel gefahren, dann ist es etwas abgerissen und ich saß letztes Jahr nur noch 800 km am Bike. Jetzt bin ich im Winter wieder regelmäßig gelaufen und suche nun nette Leute für gem. Touren am Wochenende oder im Sommer nach Feierabend ( bei mir nach 18.30) .
> Im Juni plan ich auch mal wieder einen MTB Marathon mit zu fahren- evtl. im Spessart.
> ...




HEY ,
ich 26. momentan läufer. fahre die runde tiergarten-moritzberg min 1x in der woche. wenns wetter a bisl besser is...  mit nem hardtail.
rennen bin ich leider noch nicht gefahren . wollte mich aber für diesen frühling bei cc oder marathons anmelden. 
wir können gerne al ne runde drehen...
grüße flo


----------



## mistertom52070 (7. Februar 2007)

Hi,

ich bin seit 3 Monaten in Erlangen, vielleicht kommst Du mal für ne Runde vorbei. Marathon plane ich auch, warst Du im Spessart schon mal dabei?

Thomas


----------



## X-Caliber (9. Februar 2007)

Hey !

also im Spessart bin ich schon 2 mal mitgefahren. Zuletzt 2005. Wie gesagt danach ging nicht mehr viel. Heute bau ich mein Gary Fisher X-Caliber HT wieder auf - der Rahmen war beim Götz beim Pulverbeschichten gewesen.
Wann und wo fährst Du ?
Wie siehts dieses WE aus `?

X-Caliber

---
wer später bremst ist länger schnell !


----------



## X-Caliber (9. Februar 2007)

Hey Flo,

meld dich doch mal per Email - Adresse steht ganz oben im ersten Beitrag dann machen wir was aus .
Gruß
X-Caliber

----
wer später bremst ist länger schnell


----------



## SpongeBob (10. Februar 2007)

Beerchen schrieb:


> da hab ich bisher nur nette Leute kennengelernt.
> 
> Gruß
> Martin



Wir wollten dich aber nicth 



Komme am besten am 23.02.07 zum Pizzaplauder. Da lernst dann alle mal kennen. Vorallem Frau Dubbel


----------



## Beerchen (11. Februar 2007)

SpongeBob schrieb:


> Beerchen schrieb:
> 
> 
> > da hab ich bisher nur nette Leute kennengelernt.
> ...


Ok, die eine Ausnahme hätte ich vielleicht erwähnen sollen    

Aber die Idee mit dem Pizzaplauder ist echt gut  

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## dubbel (11. Februar 2007)

SpongeBob schrieb:


> Da lernst dann alle mal kennen. Vorallem Frau Dubbel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian (11. Februar 2007)

Ich würd grad dringend jemanden für kurze (~2h) Sonntags-Nachmittags-Rennrad-Runden ab Nürnberg suchen.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (11. Februar 2007)

10Uhr matschrunde nach brunn mit viel spring war besser als Olles RR.
kommt heute abend im keller dran


----------



## Florian (11. Februar 2007)

Glaub ich gern, aber ich gehör zu der Art spießiger Arbeiter, die erst die Arbeit geschafft haben wollen, bevor sie radeln gehen.

Das geht halt dann momentan erst ab Sonntag-Nachmittag.
Jetzt is mir das Wetter  zu schlecht, so dass ic hauf die Rolle geh.

Noch ne kurze Verständnisfrage:
Wie sinnvoll ist es denn, für eine Trainingseinheit GA1 und GA2 zusammenzulegen?
Nur GA1 ist mir für die Rolle definitiv zu langweilig, für nur GA2 reicht meine Motivation net.

Ich weiß das wär ne Frage für ein anderes Forum, aber ich kenn halt gern die Leute, die mir antworten.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (11. Februar 2007)

naja, macht schon sinn. ich fahre einmal die woche intervalle:

3 min aufwären ga1 
   do(3 min ga2, 2 min ga1) nine times
OR
   do(5min ga2, 3 min ga1) five or six time

bringt zumindest ein wenig abwechslung rein... schau mal auf 
https://www.polarpersonaltrainer.com/
dort kannste dich konfigurieren, trainingstagebuch führen und 
programme basteln lassen -> man muss sich nicht selbst entscheiden
und das ding zwingt dich dazu. ABER ohne Leistungsdiag bringt das
nicht sehr viel


----------



## lowfat (11. Februar 2007)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:


> 3 min aufwären ga1
> do(3 min ga2, 2 min ga1) nine times
> OR
> do(5min ga2, 3 min ga1) five or six time



Informatiker und Trainingslehre


----------



## wotan_S_rache (11. Februar 2007)

tja, geht aber schneller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (12. Februar 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


>



Ach, ich habe Coffee bei n Pizzaplauder mal als Dubbel vorgestellt. FÜhrte zu etwas Verwirrung aber dann führte es zu mehr Verwirrung, als klar wurde, dass Coffee ne Frau ist. War n lustiger Abend


----------

